# ✨New Wooflink carrier has arrived!



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Our new Wooflink wild thing carrier just came in today! I've been drooling over this carrier for years, as it is from an older collection. It's my first Wooflink carrier and I absolutely love it! Thought I'd share some pics😊

Here's a view of the front, with removable cushion for inside
View attachment 46481

Back view
View attachment 46489

There are 4 pockets on the outside
View attachment 46497

Another side view
View attachment 46505

The top of the bag zips completely and is mesh with flower print! So pretty
View attachment 46513



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

So...tell me how you handle your dogs? Do you just take certain ones with you or carry a couple and walk a couple. I would have a really hard time leaving any of mine. It is easier for me to walk all three. I don't think I could walk two and carry Lily.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Ava approves!
View attachment 46521

Let's go mom! Let's test this baby out!
View attachment 46529

There are 3 more pockets inside and a leather leash hook! This thing has all the bells and whistles!
View attachment 46537



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

By the way, LOVE the Wooflink carrier. Is it as roomy as others?


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

debrawade10 said:


> So...tell me how you handle your dogs? Do you just take certain ones with you or carry a couple and walk a couple. I would have a really hard time leaving any of mine. It is easier for me to walk all three. I don't think I could walk two and carry Lily.



Well it was easier when Fred was home. We only had 3, before he left in January. But since I'm by myself 12 wks at a time, then I can only take 2 at a time. It's hard leaving 2 home. But the good thing is that you can take 2 and leave 2. 3 was tough because if ever I wanted to take two, I couldn't because I didn't want to leave 1 at home. So with 3 I found that 2 is better, or 4 is better. And now that I actually have 4, things are as balanced as they were when I just had 2. Fred will be home tues, I'm so excited! I'm thinking next weekend we will try and get all 4 out. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

debrawade10 said:


> By the way, LOVE the Wooflink carrier. Is it as roomy as others?



Thankyou! It is a really good size, smaller than I expected but can for sure fit either Kendall or Bailey alone ( 8 lbs) or Ava and Braxi together. I'm really impressed at the quality. And wow! It has a lot of compartments! I get a lot of use out of carriers. I would also like a louisdog carrier 😊


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

I have a carrier I used to fly home to Jersey, I only took Holly, she was so comfortable and felt so safe in it, they are nice to have , I take mine to the vet in it , especially Ike, he will attack other dogs faces that get near him, when he is afraid. I love yours it is really nice.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Evelyn said:


> I have a carrier I used to fly home to Jersey, I only took Holly, she was so comfortable and felt so safe in it, they are nice to have , I take mine to the vet in it , especially Ike, he will attack other dogs faces that get near him, when he is afraid. I love yours it is really nice.



Thanks Evelyn! I always take mine to the vet in their carrier for sanitary reasons. I do agree that carriers are very handy as you said for traveling and other things. I love taking my guys for a walk. But if ever I go to Chicago, downtown Naperville, visiting friends/family I love using the carrier for those things. And now when the pups see me take a carrier down, they are all racing to get in! Lol. It amazes me the interest they have even in the new carriers that I bring hm. It's like they know it's for them 😊


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

You guys nailed the issue of three. I love to take them all shopping to work (sometimes) but two vs. three when I'm without hubby is tough. Lady is very independent, if I'm alone I tend to take Lady or the two little ones who love to ride in the carrier. If it is a walk for exercise though.....everyone walks (-:


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jayda said:


> You guys nailed the issue of three. I love to take them all shopping to work (sometimes) but two vs. three when I'm without hubby is tough. Lady is very independent, if I'm alone I tend to take Lady or the two little ones who love to ride in the carrier.



Kendall was the independent of the 3. She needs no one! Lol. She's totally a loner. I never left one alone though, the idea always made me feel bad, so I'd always take one or leave them all. Or take them all as long as it was Fred and I together with all three. And weekends he had his daughter who's 10 yrs old was perfect lol we'd each have 1 dog. And I love your LD carrier. I'm thinking of getting that exact one. I love the floral print for summer. Floral has made a come back this season in fashion. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Chiluv04 said:


> Kendall was the independent of the 3. She needs no one! Lol. She's totally a loner. I never left one alone though, the idea always made me feel bad, so I'd always take one or leave them all. Or take them all as long as it was Fred and I together with all three. And weekends he had his daughter who's 10 yrs old was perfect lol we'd each have 1 dog. And I love your LD carrier. I'm thinking of getting that exact one. I love the floral print for summer. Floral has made a come back this season in fashion.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks it's a great carrier, I just recently got it.....fashion world or not I'm always drawn to flowers. Prince is not to proud to ride in flowers!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jayda said:


> Thanks it's a great carrier, I just recently got it.....fashion world or not I'm always drawn to flowers. Prince is not to proud to ride in flowers!



Hahahaha, well it is Prince who makes those flowers🌸 look beautiful! Make sure you tell him that for me 😊


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Chiluv04 said:


> Hahahaha, well it is Prince who makes those flowers🌸 look beautiful! Make sure you tell him that for me 😊
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Prince says thank you very much


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Very cute new pursi you got there Ava girl <3 
Baby is purse trained hihi, from when he was a pup and went everywhere with me..now he can still sit in one, but the beast prefers walking  hihihi...but you know, that*s boys...never time for rest


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

AnnHelen said:


> Very cute new pursi you got there Ava girl <3
> 
> Baby is purse trained hihi, from when he was a pup and went everywhere with me..now he can still sit in one, but the beast prefers walking  hihihi...but you know, that*s boys...never time for rest



Awwwww Thankyou Ann! We are loving our new bag too. And baby is such a manly man! Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaddiLovesDogs (Jan 16, 2014)

Meo that bag is totally freakin' cool.:coolwink: How many does that make for you now? :laughing6: I know you collect them! 💙💚💛💜

Do you have any "cuddle cups"? Ponyo loves that type of fabric and she _really does_ love being carried about! She loves her bag (finally, she'll hop in and out when we arrive/leave work!) but she really likes it when I carry her close, like I did when I first adopted her. Do you have any sling bags like that?

P.S. 
Grats again on your new bag, we're so jelly


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

MaddiLovesDogs said:


> Meo that bag is totally freakin' cool.:coolwink: How many does that make for you now? :laughing6: I know you collect them! 💙💚💛💜
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Maddi! I've become quite obsessed lol. This bag was gorgeous online, but in person it made my jaw drop! And I just got another stunning petote carrier a week ago. So that makes 5! Lol. No cuddle cup yet. I may get one some day, not sure my crew will use it. I def want a sling carrier, and plan to get one soon. But first I want a louisdog carrier, and another brand that I have my eye on too. Can never have too many 😜! Especially since my guys really love them. Plus I'm obsessed with matching my carriers with my wardrobe lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaddiLovesDogs (Jan 16, 2014)

Ponyo got to be a stealthy ninja in her Jaradén for the first time yesterday.:evil5:










My husband and I finally went to the County Clerk to start getting my name changed (after almost 3 years of marriage :laughing6 and we _always_ take Ponyo on our errands on the weekends. So when we saw the "*NO PETS ALLOWED*" sign, I just sprinkled some french fries in her bag.
Duck.
Zip.
Stealth-mode.

... although that was her first time actually being zipped in and having to be quiet, but she did great! Not a peep! No one even knew we had a dog in there, and my husband was so amazed. I think a few people noticed me quietly feeding french fries to my bag, though :lol:...


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Being pirate obsessed, I love the skull and cross bones! So cute. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Being pirate obsessed, I love the skull and cross bones! So cute.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Thanks crystal it's such a bad girl carrier lol! So cool!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

MaddiLovesDogs said:


> Ponyo got to be a stealthy ninja in her Jaradén for the first time yesterday.:evil5:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ponyo you're so cool in your bag! I love it!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Very cool carriers Ava and Ponyo!! I love having carriers as well! But after splurging on my last carrier this past fall, I officially banned myself from ever buying one (unless I sell one) so now I can just live vicariously through every one else's beautiful new bags!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Zorana1125 said:


> Very cool carriers Ava and Ponyo!! I love having carriers as well! But after splurging on my last carrier this past fall, I officially banned myself from ever buying one (unless I sell one) so now I can just live vicariously through every one else's beautiful new bags!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Thanks! 😊


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I really like your new carrier. I'm always a huge fan of animal print.  Ava is just a living doll!!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

lulu'smom said:


> I really like your new carrier. I'm always a huge fan of animal print.  Ava is just a living doll!!



Thankyou Tina! Animal print is Definately becoming a fave of mine. And Ava is growing up fast 😔. But so beautifully, she is truly a joy to have. Thankyou again 😊


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

